# 24 august 2009 NEW SQUAT NOW OPEN LONDON UK



## kesley (Aug 24, 2009)

fantastic, fuckin bitchin house located in stoke newington - now open! we're now looking for only the most brilliant people to move in. anyone who's easygoing, open minded (creative types/music/hippy types) 

we have running water, kitchen utilities and possibly electricity we also have fucking TONNES of proper junk to get out of the place (there is A HUUGE amount. we'll just put it all in basement and garden.)

by the look at what's on offer in the kitchen the place has been derelict for a minimum of 10 years. so things look pretty good for staying a while.


----------

